# Next City For A New Team



## MoJo8888

They said Larry Bird was thinking about making a new franchise in Charlotte. Charlotte used to have the highest attendenc rating too. The only reason that he Hornets had to leave was because the fans hated them. But with new team, it should be back t normal. Other good citys to have a team are Richmond, VA, back in Vancouver, Kansas City, or mabey a second team in NYC or Chicago. :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


----------



## Brian.

I think it had to do with the fans hating the ownership not the team.


----------



## aquaitious

I'd rather see Bird buy the Celtics then just go farther away from them.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>MoJo8888</b>!
> Other good citys to have a team are Richmond, VA, back in Vancouver, Kansas City, or mabey a second team in NYC or Chicago.


Saint Louis, Baltimore or Pittsburgh are also "good cities".


----------



## Im The One

Im From NC and they hated the ownership.
And other good team are St. Louis,Baltimore,


----------



## Scuall

I don't think that there should be any more teams added to the NBA. I could see a couple of teams moving, but I don't think any teams should be added. The talent is watered-down enough as is.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> I don't think that there should be any more teams added to the NBA. I could see a couple of teams moving, but I don't think any teams should be added. The talent is watered-down enough as is.


Man, I can agree with your reply! There are so many teams now that have no support and the talent on them is mediocre - at best. More teams would worsen the effect. If anything they should go back to 24 or 20 teams; the talent level would be much improved, and then the team/city rivalries might even be renewed with far greater fan interest!

There is no doubt that so many mediocre teams do not make the NBA successful when it comes to having a solid fan base.


----------



## CT

I don't think Vancouver would be a good choice to create a new team there, simply because we have a stadium that's almost 10 years old...and won't be good enough for NBA standards. And also, all these puckheads care about is hockey, and no one gives a damn about basketball, except me :upset:


----------



## <<<D>>>

> Originally posted by <b>CT10</b>!
> all these puckheads care about is hockey, and no one gives a damn about basketball, except me :upset:



Were you ever a big Grizzlies Fan?? or maybe even the Raps??
I was just wondering....

It's nice to know theirs a NBA DIE-HARD out there, I'm sure theirs many. It's all good, The NBA is my favorite as well. Let the PuckHeads continue to cheer for the Canucks, while you cheer for your NBA Fave. THE NBA is the best & Football of course


----------



## Ghost

las vegas


----------



## Wink

> Originally posted by <b>CT10</b>!
> I no one gives a damn about basketball, except me :upset:


Hey you are not alone I am a huge Basketball Fan from the Lower Mainland. Had season tix for 3 of the years they were hear and jam packs for the others. I would love to bring a team to Vancouver...and I think if marketed right it would work, the problem was that Stu Jackson had no clue how to make basketball work in Vancouver, or how to build a franchise at all.


----------



## <<<D>>>

*Vegas would be good, they can definitely afford a New Team*



> Originally posted by <b>princetolakers</b>!
> las vegas


I'd go with Sin-City as well, you can never go wrong at Vegas, you know there will always be some cuties in the stands somewhere, it's all Glitzz & Glamour


----------



## MightyReds2020

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, I can agree with your reply! There are so many teams now that have no support and the talent on them is mediocre - at best. More teams would worsen the effect. If anything they should go back to 24 or 20 teams; the talent level would be much improved, and then the team/city rivalries might even be renewed with far greater fan interest!
> 
> There is no doubt that so many mediocre teams do not make the NBA successful when it comes to having a solid fan base.


This is absitively posolutely true!!! If this is the case we'll see more and more players stay on college to work their foundamental rather than trying to get in the league as early as possible. Because they will realize there's no chance for them to even making into any team in the league. Because every teams have so much talents and skilled players that a most team would win 40-50 games in a season. There's no real weak team, everyone is looking for the playoffs and championships. That mean no chance for a high-school kid to come out and impress on the court.


----------



## -33-

Bowling Green, Ohio


----------



## truebluefan

i hope we don't get a new franchise. Now some teams may move. I want the players to catch up with the teams so to speak. Having foreign players is helping! Thank God. 

I would like to see Louisville get a NBA franchise or old team move in. They supported a ABA team years ago. Good basketball state. Both HS and college. 

I can see by the year 2010 having a nba team in euro-asia!


----------



## CT

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Were you ever a big Grizzlies Fan?? or maybe even the Raps??
> I was just wondering....
> 
> It's nice to know theirs a NBA DIE-HARD out there, I'm sure theirs many. It's all good, The NBA is my favorite as well. Let the PuckHeads continue to cheer for the Canucks, while you cheer for your NBA Fave. THE NBA is the best & Football of course


I was a HUGE Grizzly fan, but I've stopped cheering for them since the move.

Instead, I've become a King and Hawk fan.

I was originally a big King fan before the Grizzlies moved, but since Bibby got traded, the Kings have become my favorite team.


----------



## shyFX325

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> I can see by the year 2010 having a nba team in euro-asia!


your an administrator so i am gonna try to be nice about it, but the idea of having a team out of North America is jsut ridiculous. Probaby the stupidest idea david stern has ever had. Just look how the experiment is failing in canada, in baseball and basketball there were 4 franchises a couple years back...now one is gone to memphis, the other is owned by the league on its way out. Players always complain about cross country road trips, could you imagine the jetlag flying in and out of europe, not to mention the time and cost. the franchise might have a good fan base at first, but all these adversities would hold the team in the basement and lead towards long term disaster, how are you gonna talk a nba superstar into packing up and leaving the country??? Are we already forgetting how much the grizzlies were hurt when Steve Francis refused to be drafted by them.


----------



## Killuminati

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> your an administrator so i am gonna try to be nice about it, but the idea of having a team out of North America is jsut ridiculous. Probaby the stupidest idea david stern has ever had. Just look how the experiment is failing in canada, in baseball and basketball there were 4 franchises a couple years back...now one is gone to memphis, the other is owned by the league on its way out. Players always complain about cross country road trips, could you imagine the jetlag flying in and out of europe, not to mention the time and cost. the franchise might have a good fan base at first, but all these adversities would hold the team in the basement and lead towards long term disaster, how are you gonna talk a nba superstar into packing up and leaving the country??? Are we already forgetting how much the grizzlies were hurt when Steve Francis refused to be drafted by them.


The NBA isn't failing in Canada, Toronto was in the top 5 in attendance last year, during hockey season! I think that says something as I know people that worship the Maple Leafs. It failed in Vancouver cuz of bad owners, general managers, coaches, no real superstar, terrible W-L record etc. I bet the Memphis Grizzlies had the same attendance as the Vancouver Grizzlies.


----------



## HORNETSFAN

I would doubt that any other city will be considered for an NBA franchise in the near future other than Charlotte. If, for some reason, Charlotte does not get an expansion team, I do not see the NBA expanding at all.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i hope we don't get a new franchise. Now some teams may move. I want the players to catch up with the teams so to speak. Having foreign players is helping! Thank God.
> 
> I would like to see Louisville get a NBA franchise or old team move in. They supported a ABA team years ago. Good basketball state. Both HS and college.
> 
> I can see by the year 2010 having a nba team in euro-asia!


i agree about waiting for the NBA talent to catch up, lets wait at least another 8 years for the league get get deep in talent before we decide to dilute it


----------



## Big John

I think they ought to be contracting, not expanding.


----------



## robyg1974

My understanding is that Charlotte could have an expansion team playing ball as soon as the 2003-04 season. Of course, we haven't heard anything about it for 2-3 months now.

Once the NBA gets that 30th team in place in Charlotte, will the NBA be done expanding? Maybe not. Keep in mind that David Stern isn't interested in whether or not the talent is "watered down," he's interested in making money. I think we could very well see 32 teams within 4-5 years. The top two untapped markets, in my opinion, are San Diego and St. Louis.

By the way, forget about Vancouver getting another NBA franchise, the Grizzlies were a disaster, blame it on Stu Jackson or Dick Versace all you want, but that city isn't getting another shot.

Louisville isn't a good candidate simply because there is already an NBA team (the Pacers) in that area. And St. Louis isn't all that far away from Louisville, either. St. Louis is a much better bet than Louisville.

Las Vegas? Well, that city's population has been booming over the past 10-15 years, but I think that Charlotte, San Diego, and St. Louis are all better bets.

Europe and Asia? Out of the question. NBA teams play 3-4 (sometimes 5!) games a week. There's no way that a single NBA owner would agree to adding a team on the Eastern Hemisphere for any number of practical reasons (travel costs, jet lag, lack of interest in a decidedly American product). I'm sure David Stern would like to tap into the overseas basketball market, but I think what he had in mind was a SEPARATE LEAGUE. Perhaps a couple of eight-team leagues--an eight-team NBA Europe and an eight-team NBA Asia.


----------



## BCH

I think Stern is very interested in the Quality of the league as well as the economics. There is a reason that the NBA for the most part has had smart growth, while the MLB has pretty much failed miserabley.


----------



## Im The One

If there was a new team in some of those cities
Charlotte
San Diego
St Louis
Las Vegas
etc.
what do you think they would be called


----------



## XYRYX

I'd go with Sin-City as well, you can never go wrong at Vegas, you know there will always be some cuties in the stands somewhere, it's all Glitzz & Glamour 

UHHH, I don't want to know what will happen if a guy like Chris Webber plays in LV!

I'd love to see a new team in Mexico City!


----------

